# UNBELIEVEABLE!! - DP WW reproduces ALSO from the soil!!



## mgfcom (Mar 15, 2009)

A couple of months ago I noticed a weed of some sort growing from the container containing the 4 WWs, later to discover were two male and two female.  I ripped it out but then later thought about it and thought it looked EXACTLY like a baby seedling from seed.

So tonight I look, and what do I see (remember now the breeding male, the breeding female, and another female {that I will try to maintain throughout flowering in tight trim and then try to regenerate after all the harvest of the other one} are together in the same pot, roots intemingled and intertwined and their lives literally depend upon co-existence with one another.

And the breeding female is now producing seeds!  - I now see ALREADY white seeds there, WOW!!  The green is splitting and now I can see the white seeds inside!

...so tonight I see another gift from GOD:  a tiny little baby marijuana seedling growing up from the roots; apparently a male DP WW and a female DP WW can ALSO reproduce offspring under the soil / in-the-roots WHILE THEY ARE FLOWERING UP-TOP!!

I guess this is made possible that I have 3 (now 4) together growing in one pot!  Wow!  THIS IS SOOOOOOO COOL!!


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Mar 15, 2009)

I am thoroughly confused by this post, so I will attempt to refrain from making some kinda assnine reply. I have always heard 1 pot 1 plant though.....


----------



## ishnish (Mar 15, 2009)

i've had things come to life in my pots that had organic soil, i've just figured it was some kinda something from the soil and pulled them out.
any pics, mgf?


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 15, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> I guess this is made possible that I have 3 (now 4) together growing in one pot! Wow! THIS IS SOOOOOOO COOL!!


 
Are other aspects of your life as garbled as your bonsai hobby?  You're the kind of person that puts their shoes on before their socks, then has to think and decide about what went wrong.


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 15, 2009)

yes, but in my soil it is clean, nearly-sterile, and doesn't grow other such stuff.  It is now nearly mostly rootball with 4 plants intermingled.  It is not just a random weed.  It is a baby.  I noticed the same thing happen on other tree types that were many trees/plant to a pot.  They pushed up babies every few years from the root life and reproduced also this way.

I am not so convinced why I should share pictures of such a true discovery here with all the flaming vocal criticism here for new ideas and new methods of trying things.  If anybody is a rapist here it is the gang-rape mentality here.


----------



## ishnish (Mar 15, 2009)

take it personally if you want.  i didn't talk no shmack.  besides, criticism is a means of learning.  you should have gathered that you posting is confusing to some, and may want to clear it up with some pictures and well articulated words..  it would be asinine to think the whole forum holds the same opinions and attitudes as one or two posts..   good day to you sir or madam..


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 15, 2009)

Which is why I may share with you, BombBudPuffa, GrowDude,...maybe.  But not the whole forum.  There are true jerks here, and usually they are the most vocal.  EnhancementSmoker and BuddyLuv are huge, disrespectful, and extremely gang-rape-mob-mysogynistic jerks.



			
				ishnish said:
			
		

> take it personally if you want. i didn't talk no shmack. besides, criticism is a means of learning. you should have gathered that you posting is confusing to some, and may want to clear it up with some pictures and well articulated words.. it would be asinine to think the whole forum holds the same opinions and attitudes as one or two posts.. good day to you sir or madam..


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes, conventional advice will parrot this.

...but I have always found that 4 plants to a fairly large pot is best results FOR ME and help to make certain that overwatering is near-impossible as all 4 compete-yet-allow-other-MJ-plants-to-exist-if-they-are-there.  It prevents lots of fungus and other ailments that one plant per pot doesn't.

...and it makes possible this DIRECT procreation straight from mother/father plants (from their root system) to the soil leap-frogging seeds.  I will need at least another month to 6 weeks for these seeds, and then another week to month drying before I can replant.  Right now I have another baby and 6 of my clones are still alive and it looks like baby new growth!

WOOHOO!!

So when the jerks here (not implying everyone is a jerk here) jump down your throat for not doing it their convential way of 1 per pot, and trimming and too much supercropping, you can just sit back and know that they will always be followers and never pioneers of new paths.



			
				Friend-of-a-friend said:
			
		

> I am thoroughly confused by this post, so I will attempt to refrain from making some kinda assnine reply. I have always heard 1 pot 1 plant though.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2009)

> Which is why I may share with you, BombBudPuffa, GrowDude,...maybe. But not the whole forum. There are true jerks here, and usually they are the most vocal. EnhancementSmoker and BuddyLuv are huge, disrespectful, and extremely gang-rape-mob-mysogynistic jerks



You came to this conclusion after a "WHOLE" 56 post? That tells me you are not here to learn. You are here to be stroked,,, for what,,, Im not sure yet. Buttttttt,,,ostpicsworthless:


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 15, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> Which is why I may share with you, BombBudPuffa, GrowDude,...maybe. But not the whole forum. There are true jerks here, and usually they are the most vocal. EnhancementSmoker and BuddyLuv are huge, disrespectful, and extremely gang-rape-mob-mysogynistic jerks.


 
I have a new sig today.  Thanks!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 15, 2009)

Now he has grown the baby Jesus of MJ straight from god to his overcrowded manger (2 gallon pot). To show your appreciation to DP you should fly to the 'dam, get on your knees, and blow them.


----------



## lizard (Mar 15, 2009)

ok i'm not here to fling in sults and i could advize i would  but i just don't understand what your doing it jus make no sence unless you want to start a mail order seed bis. or your trying breed super seeds but it sound like your just killing thc levels to me sorry man i don't mean to be negative but WHAT ARE TRYING TO DO??????????


----------



## ishnish (Mar 15, 2009)

cant we all just hit a bong?   :bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 15, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> cant we all just hit a bong? :bong:


 
way ahead of you bud.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 15, 2009)

lizard said:
			
		

> WHAT ARE TRYING TO DO??????????


 
That is the problem, he has no idea what he is doing and refuses to see it any other way. I swear this TCVG messing with my mind.


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Mar 15, 2009)

i agree with you ishnish,

But i may i add there was no better reading while hitting a bong than what this post was, thank you for a great high lol


----------



## lizard (Mar 15, 2009)

i couldt hit bong but i'm missing a pert you knoe the gren one so if i hit it would just fall and break ( well it sounded better in my head)


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm all out of male fan leaves, so I guess I can't get high.


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 15, 2009)

I dignify your response and reply to you because it is not rude or insulting or belligerent or condescending:

Yes, I am trying to breed super seeds, good genetics of the DP WW.  I do not want to buy again DP WW at 10 USD /seed when I can produce hundreds of seeds myself.  I would like to continue purchasing other strains though, and create for myself and friends good marijuana strains.  WW, Strawberry Cough, etc.  you know, try different things, shake it up a bit, maybe WW x Strawberry cough (50-50 mix) or mix it up even more (e.g. 75-25), blend it up a bit, experiment, LEARN.

FYI - you can't kill THC levels.  It is innate in the plant.  WW approx. 18%.  



			
				lizard said:
			
		

> ok i'm not here to fling in sults and i could advize i would but i just don't understand what your doing it jus make no sence unless you want to start a mail order seed bis. or your trying breed super seeds but it sound like your just killing thc levels to me sorry man i don't mean to be negative but WHAT ARE TRYING TO DO??????????


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 15, 2009)

Why do you mention in every post, repeatedly, that they aren't just "WW" seeds, but "DP WW" seeds?

Dutch Passion would either laugh or cry, if they knew what you are doing with their seeds.  If I worked there, I wouldn't even sell seeds to you, because of the mockery that you are making out of them, and posting online for the whole world to see.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 15, 2009)

And DP isn't even the true holder of WW, that is the biggest laugh of all. They sell a knock off version of GreenHouse Seeds True WW, the real deal. Lets do a pic beside pic of my GH WW unmolested next to your DP WW butchered in a few weeks. I bet you change your tune then.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 15, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> A couple of months ago I noticed a weed of some sort growing from the container containing the 4 WWs, later to discover were two male and two female.  I ripped it out but then later thought about it and thought it looked EXACTLY like a baby seedling from seed.



I can't believe you didn't smoke it


----------



## spkyfsh420 (Mar 15, 2009)

I cant believe he keeps posting


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 15, 2009)

Trust me he did


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 15, 2009)

You know, the more I think about it, I have to think that this guy is just having fun with us, or an alter ego.  But then I see those pictures and realize "somebody actually did this."  If this is a joke, it took months of work and preparation to pull off.  So if it is a joke, I commend whoever took the time and effort to do it.

Problem is, I think this is actually real, and this is just rubbernecking at a car accident for me.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 15, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## spkyfsh420 (Mar 15, 2009)

Some classics 

"You can see in some of the shots how I cut a few leaves / new leading-branch-heads a bit too close on what remained and some of the leaves have odd cuts that remain as scars."

"I do think that too many leaves cut hurts the budding process"

" I think the whole fear-of-hermaphrodite-stress-prevention is overrated. "

"Yes, I understand leaves are required for photosynthesis."

"We will see how good the buds develop in a couple of months if I am able to bring them all to harvest with no disruptions."


----------



## spkyfsh420 (Mar 15, 2009)

I can live with hi-jacking this thread, go here people http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39235


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 15, 2009)

I can't beleive it..... Another thread to make my head hurt.....

 Marijuana Plants breeding UNDER the soil......  Now that is a novel Idea....  I think he might be growing Hastas....


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 15, 2009)

I have 2 questions for mgfcom.  If you have ever purchased weed, did you ask for more leaves instead of buds in the bag?  Or have you ever bought a bag completely containing leaves?


----------



## Hick (Mar 15, 2009)

..Folks, all I can think is.. _"YOU CAN LEAD A HORSE TO WATER, BUT YOU CAN'T MAKE HIM DRINK"...._..not even if he's dieing of thirst.. :confused2:


----------



## Hick (Mar 16, 2009)

I was going to let this die a quiet death, but I think I've changed my mind.. 



			
				spkyfsh420 said:
			
		

> Some classics
> 
> "You can see in some of the shots how I cut a few leaves / new leading-branch-heads a bit too close on what remained and some of the leaves have odd cuts that remain as scars."
> 
> ...



"If even fan leaves didn't produce THC, they wouldn't be used en masse to make hash."

"  All leaves on mature plants 2,3,4,5,6 months old grow nice little trichs."

"The strength in the leaves alone is enough to allow 10 plants to be a nice little garden to chop and smoke from on daily basis for months (or maybe years!)"

"Remember, we are talking about WW leaves that are abnormally high in THC,"

"Perhaps it is not something that should be so feared this hermie thing"

"  The entire MJ plant has THC"

" triple-stembranched male (whom I trimmed entire branches tonight and smoked two bowls and got high on THC from the leaves and dried twigs!!,"

"harvest not possible here during cold winter."

"I theorize that it is ok until beginning of flowering and that successful flowering and bud production can be done if trimming stops at the beginning of flowering."


..and last but not least...
*" if I am feeling generous to help and enlighten others then I will"*


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 16, 2009)

I got my 1st neg rep from mgfcom on my post above!!! 

The comment was "another schmuck joins the loser mob".

Who else is a schmuck in the Loser Mob?  Can I be president?


----------



## lizard (Mar 16, 2009)

i want in      i want to do the knee cap stuff and hang out in stripclubs


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 16, 2009)

I think this individual would benefit from our experience, not our scathing witticisms. Well...most of you have the scathing part down...just not too much wit...


----------



## Muddy Paws (Mar 16, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> apparently a male DP WW and a female DP WW can ALSO reproduce offspring under the soil / in-the-roots WHILE THEY ARE FLOWERING UP-TOP!!



 Noperooney.

 Not possible, my friend....


----------



## Growdude (Mar 16, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> ...so tonight I see another gift from GOD:  a tiny little baby marijuana seedling growing up from the roots; apparently a male DP WW and a female DP WW can ALSO reproduce offspring under the soil / in-the-roots WHILE THEY ARE FLOWERING UP-TOP!!



Is this just a seed that sprouted out of the soil?


----------



## Growdude (Mar 16, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> FYI - you can't kill THC levels.  It is innate in the plant.  WW approx. 18%.



You most certainly can kill THC levels, many things can do it. 
The biggest of which is seeds, if your plant gets pollinated it reduces THC and if its over a % of the buds it just kills it.

This is the biggest reason you dont want males around your female plants.
If you want seeds collect the pollen in a baggie and use a small brush to apply it to the pistols of just a small bud.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 16, 2009)

mgf, I give you props for entertainment value besides for your effort. Here's what happened in your pot. You have a female and a male growing together. I think you said at least one was 7 months old. Somehow, the male pollinated some female flowers, making seeds. Those seeds, probably during one of your leaf removal adventures dropped into your soil. Then, all it took was some water and voila, you have almost immaculate conception happening. It is that simple. Your underground sexing tale is just that, a tale. Good one, nonetheless. Keep it up, you may get your own thread category out of this. Lots of members are already quoting you. You must be famous. Here, hold this while you think up a different version of the truth.:bong1: You remind me of my older sister. Hardest headed female I ever met. Only took her 60 years to lighten up.


----------



## ishnish (Mar 16, 2009)

i am at a loss for words....   :bong:
 :bong:                :bong:


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 16, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I got my 1st neg rep from mgfcom on my post above!!!
> 
> The comment was "another schmuck joins the loser mob".
> 
> Who else is a schmuck in the Loser Mob? Can I be president?


 

I am a "true loser" and I "know it deep down inside."


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 16, 2009)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> I am a "true loser" and I "know it deep down inside."



Well, that makes you president then .  Now I want the to do the kneecapping stuff and hang out at stripclubs.


----------



## gmo (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, not gonna get into this argument because several people have already stated the facts, but this person reminds me a lot of a person I got in an argument about over the EXACT same thing a few months ago.  Search the users for WhiteWidower.  The link will show how similar this is.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32772


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 16, 2009)

gmo said:
			
		

> Wow, not gonna get into this argument because several people have already stated the facts, but this person reminds me a lot of a person I got in an argument about over the EXACT same thing a few months ago. Search the users for WhiteWidower. The link will show how similar this is.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32772


 
*Muahahaha the dude with the Boy George avatar.  Imagine that!!!*

:giggle:


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 16, 2009)

gmo said:
			
		

> Wow, not gonna get into this argument because several people have already stated the facts, but this person reminds me a lot of a person I got in an argument about over the EXACT same thing a few months ago. Search the users for WhiteWidower. The link will show how similar this is.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32772


 

That guy is apparently from Alaska, and this guy claims that it was too cold out to flower during the winter.  Hmmmm.

I notice a striking resemblance to the user, HowardStern, who made an equal Asshaberdasher of himself.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 16, 2009)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> I am a "true loser" and I "know it deep down inside."


 
You'll never be a loser in my book, TES.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 16, 2009)

I am convinced we are being had. I also believe he is the same person as whitewidower. Between all of us, we can figure this guy out and OUT him. Wanna play? I freely admit I am an ambulance chaser and I watch CSI ontv. That alone should give me  something? Okay, but it will be fun anyway. I noticedthe spelling, grammar and use of fifty cent words got better as we went. Clue#1. There are lots more. Who is next? We should make up a list of possible suispects. Think who liked to argue and may have had issues with all the people on the loser list, rude list, etc. :hitchair:Let's get him!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 16, 2009)

420, if I still had my mod powers I'd give him a boy george av.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 16, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I am convinced we are being had. I also believe he is the same person as whitewidower. Between all of us, we can figure this guy out and OUT him. Wanna play? I freely admit I am an ambulance chaser and I watch CSI ontv. That alone should give me  something? Okay, but it will be fun anyway. I noticedthe spelling, grammar and use of fifty cent words got better as we went. Clue#1. There are lots more. Who is next? We should make up a list of possible suispects. Think who liked to argue and may have had issues with all the people on the loser list, rude list, etc. :hitchair:Let's get him!



clue #2.  Let's not forget they both emphasized it is DP WW. I don't call my plants marijuana-seeds.nl super skunk and NL Lowryder 2, I just name the strains.


----------



## Sinisterhand (Mar 16, 2009)

WOW!!! Lets all take a brief puff session. One, two, three, four, ok. 
So, I would ask that you please post a few pics and allow all of us to take a look. If it is a super cool discovery I would love to study it. If it's a mistake and you are confused maybe we can help (that is what this forum is for).
      I am new here and have only a little bit of time growing my medicine but I have been gardening for my entire 33 years of life. I have seen some cool twist by Mother Nature and try not to discount anything.
      As for the negative **, PLEASE STOP. It's doesn't promote a healthy learning environment.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 16, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> 420, if I still had my mod powers I'd give him a boy george av.


 
Smokin Mom if I had my teleportation powers you would be here smoking this :bong: with me!:hubba:


----------



## 420benny (Mar 16, 2009)

sinisterhand, I doubt you have all the facts. Have you seen this thread?
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38984


----------



## Rockster (Mar 16, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I am convinced we are being had. I also believe he is the same person as whitewidower. Between all of us, we can figure this guy out and OUT him. Wanna play? I freely admit I am an ambulance chaser and I watch CSI ontv. That alone should give me  something? Okay, but it will be fun anyway. I noticedthe spelling, grammar and use of fifty cent words got better as we went. Clue#1. There are lots more. Who is next? We should make up a list of possible suispects. Think who liked to argue and may have had issues with all the people on the loser list, rude list, etc. :hitchair:Let's get him!



Yup,you've made him Benny.Really weird he twice tries to avail us of his,ahem,'techniques' in plant rape?

Or maybe a radioactive spider bit his male plant and it's got trich's 3 feet long and he is actually on a total drugwarp?

You never know!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 17, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Smokin Mom if I had my teleportation powers you would be here smoking this :bong: with me!:hubba:


 
Would love to run my fingers thru your soft, wild hair BuddyLuv.  

:giggle:


----------



## painterdude (Mar 17, 2009)

Sinisterhand said:
			
		

> WOW!!! Lets all take a brief puff session. One, two, three, four, ok.
> So, I would ask that you please post a few pics and allow all of us to take a look. If it is a super cool discovery I would love to study it. If it's a mistake and you are confused maybe we can help (that is what this forum is for).
> I am new here and have only a little bit of time growing my medicine but I have been gardening for my entire 33 years of life. I have seen some cool twist by Mother Nature and try not to discount anything.
> As for the negative **, PLEASE STOP. It's doesn't promote a healthy learning environment.



Hey, I agree, but with a bigger heart......seems that these 'know it all types' have forgotten what it is like to be caught in a sh** storm.....has anybody asked her if she is a guy, because some of you are trying to convince me that she might be......

Personally I don't care if she has white widow buds growing in her toilet water......what's the big deal, do you guys just love to attack someone who might be a little 'different'....?????.....what would all of you say if she is right????......maybe it is just a spiritual coincidence?????.......like when you guys get real sh** faced and THINK YOU ARE REALLY SMART OR HAVE AN ORIGINAL THOUGHT ALL TO YOUR LITTLE LONESOME....

See, it is sooooooo easy to attack anybody on these sites......they are helpless, can't see your faces, have absolutely no idea where you are or where you are from or if you got pass third grade......

Soooooo, I think you have no right to pick on her, or suggest she is an idiot or lacks any idea of growing marijuana not to mention the right to call her plants whatever she damn well pleases......

Ya all give me a pain in the arse.....lighten up and enjoy your dope...and why hasn't THORN jumped in on this thread?

Please feel free to attack me for any reasons you come up with.....like stupid sh**.........the painterdude has spoken and it's been awhile.....


----------



## nvthis (Mar 17, 2009)

*Priest Of Knowledge* is baaaack....:fly: :confused2:


----------



## bluealein56 (Mar 17, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> Which is why I may share with you, BombBudPuffa, GrowDude,...maybe.  But not the whole forum.  There are true jerks here, and usually they are the most vocal.  EnhancementSmoker and BuddyLuv are huge, disrespectful, and extremely gang-rape-mob-mysogynistic jerks.



I love it when hes callin mo fo's out by name before they even say anything.hahahaha
Like i said can we get this guy his own category on the forum? This guy is entertaining and im starting to look forward to you posts. It really is intereasting after a nice bowl. really we could just call it Mgfcom.

 No im not hating on you man, but at the same time im not gonna take anything you say seriously. I do this bc i respect your right to co-exist and thats about it.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 17, 2009)

Sinisterhand said:
			
		

> As for the negative **, PLEASE STOP. It's doesn't promote a healthy learning environment.


 
Neither does posting completely wrong "information," such as clipping fan leaves.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 17, 2009)

Man, go outta town for a weekend and miss all the good stuff.  Help, I can't stop myself from watching these train wreck posts.  I think I'll change my handle to POST VOYER.


----------



## greenthumberish (Mar 17, 2009)

Alright, flaming aside, that's not a new trick of mother nature....In colorado, they killed the oldest living organism on the planet, i think it was around 2000 years old..Guess what it was? ....a grove of aspen trees. Folks reckon 1 tree = 1 life form...however through a complex root system, all of the trees were interlinked, or 1 organism. So, yeah, after a certain point in time, some plants will push up new shoots from the dirt, from their root systems. However, i've never heard of MJ doing it, not after maybe only a few months of growth. I'm guessing this person accidently dropped a seed into their dirt, and lost it while planting, or maybe the first seed that fully matured and fell off the plant hit the dirt, got covered, germed and grew. Anyway, yeah..the person flaming everyone on here is a buttpuppet, and should be flogged accordingly.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 17, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Would love to run my fingers thru your soft, wild hair BuddyLuv.
> 
> :giggle:


 
....while I pack this bong for you MOM:hubba:


----------



## NewbieG (Mar 17, 2009)

Listen man, if your enjoying your grow the way it is, thats awesome! But don't come in here acting like you know something man cuz these guys will eat you up. Do realize though that your set up really has no rhyme or reason and purely is for your enjoyment. In addition, realize that this post very drastically illustrates that you haven't really read up on what you need to do to have a "proper" grow going on and your idea of plant reproduction is very very far often. I think what may have happened is a seed dropped into the soil from one of the plants. I've had this happen before as well, where 5 little seedlings popped out from a pot I have ONE plant in! Its not a miracle bud, its the seeds you created  Enjoy your WW


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 17, 2009)

gmo said:
			
		

> Wow, not gonna get into this argument because several people have already stated the facts, but this person reminds me a lot of a person I got in an argument about over the EXACT same thing a few months ago.  Search the users for WhiteWidower.  The link will show how similar this is.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32772



I agree with you gmo.  I remembered the Whitwidowers thread and how similar it was and I was looking for the thread, but couldn't find it.  I don't think she ever brought a plant to harvest either.


----------



## aaonehundred (Mar 17, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> apparently a male DP WW and a female DP WW can ALSO reproduce offspring under the soil / in-the-roots WHILE THEY ARE FLOWERING UP-TOP!!
> Wow! THIS IS SOOOOOOO COOL!!


 This is funny .. . :rofl:


----------



## Newbud (Mar 17, 2009)

:doh: :rant: :bolt:


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 17, 2009)

...the plot thickens...


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome back??? :confused2:


----------



## nvthis (Mar 17, 2009)

There's a plot??? :confused2:


----------



## Sinisterhand (Mar 17, 2009)

I was just giving this person a way out. You know an opportunity to say oops I might have been mistaken. S**t happens and when your baked and people make mistakes. I agree with the Newbie and Bennie 420. I did read the whole thread twice, once bake headed and once straight. Both ways I came to the same conclusion, everyone sticks their foot in the mouth at least once. Remember it all good. 
READ
READ
READ
The best way to be a good teacher is to be a good student.


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 17, 2009)

C'mon folks, I set up a different account and was just having a little fun.....
  no one can take a joke anymore? Prolly shoulda saved it for April fools day.

S     H     E     E      S     H !

I couldnt even find my Borat avatar pic.........


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Mar 18, 2009)

You're trying to prove immaculate conception boy?


----------



## 420benny (Mar 18, 2009)

payback's a biotch


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you, Painterdude!



			
				painterdude said:
			
		

> Hey, I agree, but with a bigger heart......seems that these 'know it all types' have forgotten what it is like to be caught in a sh** storm.....has anybody asked her if she is a guy, because some of you are trying to convince me that she might be......
> 
> Personally I don't care if she has white widow buds growing in her toilet water......what's the big deal, do you guys just love to attack someone who might be a little 'different'....?????.....what would all of you say if she is right????......maybe it is just a spiritual coincidence?????.......like when you guys get real sh** faced and THINK YOU ARE REALLY SMART OR HAVE AN ORIGINAL THOUGHT ALL TO YOUR LITTLE LONESOME....
> 
> ...


 
Yes, greenthumberish, this is exactly what happened.  It is not a seed that fell because they are not even mature yet.  The seed that came up from the roots was a "root-seed", it was black (not like a normal MJ seed from buds), and was still on the seedling.  It was softish, and yesterday, in the interests of science (knowing that this seedling would sacrifice its life) I tried to loosen up the seedpod by cutting it.  Then I pulled it out of the soil and examined its rootsystem.  I then cut the seedpod in half and examined the insides.  It was just like a marijuana seed inside, with the first leaves and then the first serrated leaves inside.  It absolutely was MJ seed produced from the roots.  I have picture, but I don't have time for at least a week to transfer photos from phone to computer.  



			
				greenthumberish said:
			
		

> Alright, flaming aside, that's not a new trick of mother nature....In colorado, they killed the oldest living organism on the planet, i think it was around 2000 years old..Guess what it was? ....a grove of aspen trees. Folks reckon 1 tree = 1 life form...however through a complex root system, all of the trees were interlinked, or 1 organism. So, yeah, after a certain point in time, some plants will push up new shoots from the dirt, from their root systems. However, i've never heard of MJ doing it, not after maybe only a few months of growth. I'm guessing this person accidently dropped a seed into their dirt, and lost it while planting, or maybe the first seed that fully matured and fell off the plant hit the dirt, got covered, germed and grew. Anyway, yeah..the person flaming everyone on here is a buttpuppet, and should be flogged accordingly.


 
Thanks, Sinisterhand.  I think the above reply applies to your curiosity, too!



			
				Sinisterhand said:
			
		

> WOW!!! Lets all take a brief puff session. One, two, three, four, ok.
> So, I would ask that you please post a few pics and allow all of us to take a look. If it is a super cool discovery I would love to study it. If it's a mistake and you are confused maybe we can help (that is what this forum is for).
> I am new here and have only a little bit of time growing my medicine but I have been gardening for my entire 33 years of life. I have seen some cool twist by Mother Nature and try not to discount anything.
> As for the negative **, PLEASE STOP. It's doesn't promote a healthy learning environment.


 
Yes, Growdude, I know seedy bud has lower THC levels, but trimming does not affect these levels.  But it doesn't matter, this WW is so strong!  Yesterday I decided to chop down the 2nd female in order to leave the one breeding female alone in the pot.  I stripped all the leaves and smoked it and 2 bowls was enough, too strong.  I am almost afraid to see how strong the full buds will be.  It doesn't matter if the buds are lower in THC due to the seeds.  The seeds are the objective for future crops and it is strong enough.



			
				Growdude said:
			
		

> You most certainly can kill THC levels, many things can do it.
> The biggest of which is seeds, if your plant gets pollinated it reduces THC and if its over a % of the buds it just kills it.
> 
> This is the biggest reason you dont want males around your female plants.
> If you want seeds collect the pollen in a baggie and use a small brush to apply it to the pistols of just a small bud.


----------



## Hick (Mar 18, 2009)

> It is not a seed that fell because they are not even mature yet. The seed that came up from the roots was a "root-seed"


  a "'root-seed" ehh?.. :rofl:
...alright.. enough is enough.. "_the jokes on US"_..
All of these decades we've been lead to believe that a seed requires some botanical process involving pollen and pistils... and some miracle of life. I'm sure some science or botanical group will be pleased with your discovery mgfcom!.. Why don't you try to push it at one of them... You will get some interesting responses I would bet. 
    You must seem to think that there are nothing but fools around here. No one with ANY common sense is going to believe that roots can _possibly_ form seeds. It is virtually impossible. No question about it. No room for argument or 'theory'. It simply *can not* happen. 
I refuse to allow you to spread 100% false information, without refuting it, for sake of some poor gullible soul possibly believing any of it. 



> In colorado, they killed the oldest living organism on the planet, i think it was around 2000 years old..Guess what it was? ....a grove of aspen trees. Folks reckon 1 tree = 1 life form...however through a complex root system, all of the trees were interlinked, or 1 organism.


hmm.. I didn't check up on this, 'cause I simply don't have the time nor is it that important to me. BUT.. "if" my memory serves me correctly, the aspen grove that you spoke of was in the Uintah mnts in Utah. I could be wrong. And was supposed to be the single 'largest' living organism.. I think..
   But the "oldest" living organism, I think is a Bristle cone pine tree, and I do think I recall it being in california. 
      There are several tree species and plant species that procreate from roots. MJ is not one of them.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 18, 2009)

Root Seed,,thats funny as hell. :ignore:  
Boy,,, talken about "Smoke Up Tha ***". I never seen it blown so hard.


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 18, 2009)

well, hick, you don't have to accept my discovery...but it is true.  The same thing has happened to me with other tree types.  They simply push up seeds from the root when plants of the same type (obviously both male and female) are in the same pot or in the same bed of soil.

There's a first time for everything, and perhaps I have taught you something you didn't know before.  Imagine that.  The veteran members here don't know EVERYTHING there is to know about marijuana growing.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 18, 2009)

lemme get this right...your saying that roots bud and grow seeds? :holysheep:  
:ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore:

betcha 10 2 1 your plant is dropping seeds and your just finding them


----------



## 420benny (Mar 18, 2009)

ostpicsworthless:
Sorry, but I need pics before I will consider the root seed theory. It is normal for some fruit trees to send up suckers from the rootstock's roots growing near the surface. But, those plants have nothing at all to do with seeds. I can show you pics of mine. Can you show me yours? If you spent more energy on growing great bud, instead of great tall tales, imagine what you would have.:bong:No hard feelings, let's move on.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 18, 2009)

Just send the pics to Nature magazine and I'll wait for you to be awarded a Nobel Peace Prize.  There are a lot of starving people in 3rd world countries that will be thrilled with your discovery!


----------



## Newbud (Mar 18, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> The veteran members here don't know EVERYTHING there is to know about marijuana growing.


 
I agree there is always something to learn BUT.., Threads: 36,597, Posts: 415,028, Members: 15,398, i'm pretty sure with the vast amounts of knowledge and experience present on this site not to mention the research that has been carried out by many of these members over many years that if this story held any viable truth then someone would be able to back you up or at least offer up some tangible evidence on your behalf.
I know on which side of the fence i sit.
If indeed you are right and can prove it then good luck to you but i dont think so sorry


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 18, 2009)

No, the roots are not budding.  The roots intermingle and do some sort of procreation down there and reproduce ALSO in this way.  

RE:  your bet - you would lose because I only pollenated my girl about 2 weeks ago:  something I am sure you would agree is impossible to produce mature seeds in 2 weeks.  In any case, the "seed" shell is black and soft, just like the other root-"seeds" that I have experienced with other trees.  

How about this:  instead of jumping down my throat for offering new ideas and this new discovery, try it yourselves!   Plant some seeds in the same pot (4 to pot is good), and then let them grow keeping them in vegging for at least 4 months.  Then flower them.   When you see you have a good male and female let them go and see if this also happens to you.




			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> lemme get this right...your saying that roots bud and grow seeds? :holysheep:
> :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore:
> 
> betcha 10 2 1 your plant is dropping seeds and your just finding them


----------



## Hick (Mar 18, 2009)

> They simply push up seeds from the root when plants of the same type (obviously both male and female) are in the same pot or in the same bed of soil


ABSOLUTELY IMPOSSIBLE... do you.. CAN you ...understand that??
  It did NOT happen...:ignore: even the simplest understanding of biology would understand that.. 
 Your roots did NOT make a seed.... 
YOU ARE WRONG!!!!


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 18, 2009)

If you all follow the same advice of one plant per pot, and 2 months veg and 2 months flower than you will never see this.

You need multiple plants in same soil bed, and you need one male plant in there to fertilize the female plant.  I would recommend that you extend the veg period so that the roots become extremely intertwined so that it is more of a root-ball and only then when the pot is "crowded" will this happen.





			
				Newbud said:
			
		

> I agree there is always something to learn BUT.., Threads: 36,597, Posts: 415,028, Members: 15,398, i'm pretty sure with the vast amounts of knowledge and experience present on this site not to mention the research that has been carried out by many of these members over many years that if this story held any viable truth then someone would be able to back you up or at least offer up some tangible evidence on your behalf.
> I know on which side of the fence i sit.
> If indeed you are right and can prove it then good luck to you but i dont think so sorry


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow, you certainly are very angry and dogmatic in your ignorance.

It did happen, hick, it is true, and I discovered it.



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> ABSOLUTELY IMPOSSIBLE... do you.. CAN you ...understand that??
> It did NOT happen...:ignore: even the simplest understanding of biology would understand that..
> Your roots did NOT make a seed....
> YOU ARE WRONG!!!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 18, 2009)

This is getting out of hand. I vote for IP Ban on this idiot. All those in favor post up.


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Mar 18, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> This is getting out of hand. I vote for IP Ban on this idiot. All those in favor post up.


 
:yeahthat:  I just wasted my valluble time reading this terribl waist of server spase.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 18, 2009)

It was fun for awhile :hubba:.  I vote goodbye.  There are many good sites and forums for posting fiction.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 18, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> It was fun for awhile :hubba:. I vote goodbye. There are many good sites and forums for posting fiction.


 
I love your Sig Art. I was just watching 2001 the other night great movie


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 18, 2009)

Tx, Buddy!  I got the DVD for Christmas and watched it last month again.  It's one of my favorite movies, goes well with :bong1:.  I remember seeing it in the theater when it was released - I was in high school (we were stoners then too)


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 18, 2009)

I was just itch in my old man pants back then. But I do agree it is a great late night stoned movie. I have both 2001 and 2010 on DVD. I have also read all the books, shame that most of the good sci-fi writers have past on now.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 18, 2009)

This thread has definitely taken a turn for the better


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 18, 2009)

I know it seems like every thread I hijack turns out that way.


----------



## DirtySouth (Mar 18, 2009)

Come on now,that last ststement was extremely closed minded.They r a seed company,right?No seed sales-no company,right?Your sayin that you would go out of business over sellin your seeds to some one that has dreams & ideas.THATS REALLY SMART.
 Or do you just type,and think later?Are you a communist?Do you discurage your kids from independant thought?Y b so hard on fellow growers with independant thought.

"That's right: I, mgfcom, am the one who discovered that marijuana can produce new seedlings from its roots under the right conditions:"

  HOLD ON THERE BUDDY,WE DID THIS BACK IN HIGH SCHOOL,let me think................................................................

 Oh ya thats called draftin.Its when the roots cross and grow as 1.Its nothing new to us in the botant world.A good way to incorprate drafting is to plant the 2(or more)plants in a small container at a young age( clones work better via. the large root mass)and simply let the plants root bound the pot.the roots will tap into each other.In certain conditions they will reproduce under the soil,a-sexually(2 females).

 This goes both ways here,you did NOT discover this.Its simply your lack of knowledge in the botany department that gives you this impression,altho I take my hat off to you for your openmindedness.

 We must remember this people,bud was found in tombs with mummies from thousands of years ago,its been around for decades.ITS A WEED,IT ADAPTS IN ALMOST ANY CONDITION.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 18, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> shame that most of the good sci-fi writers have past on now.


 
Aparantly not from what i've read so far:giggle: 

Sorry i just had to lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 18, 2009)

:spit:   





			
				BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I was just itch in my old man pants back then.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 18, 2009)

Almost all plants on earth are "A" sexual (both male and female). I can see this happening in those species, however Cannabis is a "sexual" plant meaning it has only one sexual disposition (male or female). It takes a male flower to fertilize a female flower in order to procreate the species. I don't care what a bunch of crack pots tell me is possible because they saw it on the inter web or they heard from a guy that knew a guy who had a friend word of mouth stuff. The human species has been around for 100,000's of years as well and you do not see people budding off a baby, they are a "sexual" species, meaning they must mate in order to reproduce. Roots intertwining to become one is not uncommon, just like if I were to take mgfcom's lips and tightly tape them shut for a long enough period of time they would infuse. However she would not push a baby out of her nose because of it. Like I have said this thread is way out of control with misinformation and filled with too many members who feel sorry for the slow kid in class.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 18, 2009)

You guys don't know how to hijack a thread! This is how you hijack a thread;

Hey Everyone Click Here And Come See My New Thread!!!!--->http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=436051#post436051


----------



## DirtySouth (Mar 18, 2009)

R you serious,come on.Tell the guy with the hermie plant that weed is not a-sexual,but in fact a sexual plant.
  CLOSEMINDEDNESS.
  YES PEOPLE HAVE BEEN ROUND 4 100,000 YEARS,THERE R PEOPLE WITH THE PLUMBING OF A MALE AND A FEMALE- R THERE NOT.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 18, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> This is getting out of hand. I vote for IP Ban on this idiot. All those in favor post up.


 
I vote for an entire IP *RANGE* ban, because there is clearly "something in the water" whereever leaftard lives.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 18, 2009)

The boy plant sends his root over to the girl's side of the pot. After some flirting and stuff, he extends himself. She accepts his advances. They both get a little sweaty and do a little happy dance:yay: Then he goes back to his side and rolls a victory J. She hangs out until her seeds mature and start popping up all over. Next thing you know, she wants child support. The male runs off and the single mom goes on welfare:hitchair: :giggle:
Edit: Can you believe this thread made it to 100 posts?


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 18, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I know it seems like every thread I hijack turns out that way.


 
Apparently we make a good team (see my signature).


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 18, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> R you serious,come on.Tell the guy with the hermie plant that weed is not a-sexual,but in fact a sexual plant.
> CLOSEMINDEDNESS.
> YES PEOPLE HAVE BEEN ROUND 4 100,000 YEARS,THERE R PEOPLE WITH THE PLUMBING OF A MALE AND A FEMALE- R THERE NOT.


 
Yeah and if I had my way Darwinism would eliminate the weak genetics corrupting the human and Cannabis species, that goes for retards too. If Mother Nature did not have the too kind humans coddling the weak we wouldn't have to worry about men with tits, or chicks with peckers. They would be cast out of the pack to die. Same with man promoting hermie genetics in cannabis, you would rarely see this trait. I have grown herb for some time now, and I will tell you I have seen more hermies in one grow from so called "dam" genetics then I have seen my entire life growing outside with a strain that has not been forced to throw male flowers and corrupt the gene pool, making so called fem beans. I have over my time on this planet grown thousands of plants, some right on top of each other in patches out doors. Not once have I seen a plant push up a seed from it's roots. It is plain asinine to believe such a thing is possible. I bet you are one of those guys that thinks Timothy Leary was right when he said Acid makes you smarter.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 18, 2009)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Apparently we make a good team (see my signature).


 
I know he/she calls us disrespectful but came into this forum to piss nonsense all over the place.


----------



## dandaman777 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am not getting into this as much as I want too cause it will lead to a " Dead End" but I am currently growing in my closet, 1 seed ( which turns into a plant ) per pot, and the reason for this is, because around the second month, which is when blooming stage occurs, you can inspect your plants, and remove the freakin male plant(s) before they pollinate your beautiful female plant(s) which you want buds from that aren't full of beans ( seeds ). That's my input. Have a nice Day!


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 19, 2009)

Fell asleep last night in the grow room.  One of my arms was resting across an extremely aggressive DP WW.  Yep, you guessed it: my arm's pregnant as can be this morning.  Maybe I should just smoke my arm and forget about it.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 19, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## Hick (Mar 19, 2009)

My years of experience here have revealed that it is most often the threads with absolutely "0" educational value, and for "pure entertainment purposes _only",_ that become the most popular...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 19, 2009)

This thread has now become boring. Close tha stupid thing and lets move on.:ignore:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 19, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> This thread has now become boring. Close tha stupid thing and lets move on.:ignore:


 
once the retard stopped replying I ran out of material. But it is OK because I have a feeling this will not be the last DP White Widow thread. I am anticipating the final results of the flowering.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 19, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> Wow, you certainly are very angry and dogmatic in your ignorance.
> 
> It did happen, hick, it is true, and I discovered it.



No it's not, and no you didn't.

200+ years of recorded botany plus the unimaginable scale of information on the internet and text books disagrees with you.

I vote they your posts get deleted because they are so misleading it's INSANE.

What is wrong with you?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok MfgCON.

Let me take a stab at your...whatever it is your doing.



> I ripped it out but then later thought about it and thought it looked EXACTLY like a baby seedling from seed.



How could you make such a rookie mistake bin=eng the pro you are?



> {that I will try to maintain throughout flowering in tight trim and then try to regenerate after all the harvest of the other one



Flowering is flowering, not regeneration. That's called regeneration.



> ...so tonight I see another gift from GOD:



Does your god kick it with santa and the tooth fairy?



> I guess this is made possible that I have 3 (now 4) together growing in one pot! Wow! THIS IS SOOOOOOO COOL!!



Wow, amazing. Never done that before. Never had a "Orgy Pot" with males and females in it. Nope. Never.



> yes, but in my soil it is clean, nearly-sterile, and doesn't grow other such stuff.



I would just LOVE for you to show us how you can tell.



> They pushed up babies every few years from the root life and reproduced also this way.



This is marijuana passion right? Not Potato Madness? I must be confused...



> I am not so convinced why I should share pictures of such a true discovery here with all the flaming vocal criticism here for new ideas and new methods of trying things. If anybody is a rapist here it is the gang-rape mentality here.



Like your "god" it may be helpful to actually post some kind of proof to your crazy...whatever you think your doing. Maybe that will silence the dissent you have such a hard time dealing with.



> Which is why I may share with you, BombBudPuffa, GrowDude,...maybe. But not the whole forum. There are true jerks here, and usually they are the most vocal. EnhancementSmoker and BuddyLuv are huge, disrespectful, and extremely gang-rape-mob-mysogynistic jerks.



That comment is about as productive as your plants.



> ...and it makes possible this DIRECT procreation straight from mother/father plants (from their root system)



Negative. That pattern is....fake.



> I will need at least another month to 6 weeks for these seeds, and then another week to month drying before I can replant.



Really? Like re-hydrating beef jerky huh? It takes you a month to dry your...whatever? You must NEVER have fan leaves to smoke!



> So when the jerks here (not implying everyone is a jerk here) jump down your throat for not doing it their convential way of 1 per pot, and trimming and too much supercropping, you can just sit back and know that they will always be followers and never pioneers of new paths.



Ah, so rebellious! Know what? Gravity sez your a punk and won't jump off the roof...you gonna prove him right?



> blend it up a bit, experiment, LEARN.



Learn? to what? Spread bogus untrue information?



> FYI - you can't kill THC levels. It is innate in the plant. WW approx. 18%.



Oh yea? Ever starve your plant? No food = No THC. Actually, Phos is a precursor to THC, there you LEARNED something.....



> It absolutely was MJ seed produced from the roots. I have picture, but I don't have time for at least a week to transfer photos from phone to computer.



See? Now your just a liar, and nobody likes a liar.



> Yesterday I decided to chop down the 2nd female in order to leave the one breeding female alone in the pot. I stripped all the leaves and smoked it and 2 bowls was enough, too strong.



Boy I bet those fresh, wet leaves burned nicely in your...whatever you smoke out of...Plastic bowl I guess with your logic...



> well, hick, you don't have to accept my discovery...but it is true.



Oh yeah? *PROVE IT.*



> well, hick, you don't have to accept my discovery...but it is true.



Nope and Nope. I would bet that man has more growing knowledge in his little finger than I do, and everything I know comes from family history and SCHOOLING. Not just winging it and making stuff up. 



> The veteran members here don't know EVERYTHING there is to know about marijuana growing.



Combined? Yes we do. EVERYTHING minus GENETIC FREAKS. Which you Don't have, because root sprouts do not happen with that type of roots. If it is happening, you are growing something other than cannabis.



> No, the roots are not budding. The roots intermingle and do some sort of procreation down there and reproduce ALSO in this way.



They are plant roots, not earthworms. They do not reproduce that way. Pollen + Embryo in the calyx ONLY!!!



> How about this: instead of jumping down my throat for offering new ideas and this new discovery, try it yourselves! Plant some seeds in the same pot (4 to pot is good), and then let them grow keeping them in vegging for at least 4 months. Then flower them. When you see you have a good male and female let them go and see if this also happens to you.



Done that, got seeds. Nothing crazy. I can even post pics too...You know, that *proof stuff* we often talk about?



> You need multiple plants in same soil bed, and you need one male plant in there to fertilize the female plant. I would recommend that you extend the veg period so that the roots become extremely intertwined so that it is more of a root-ball and only then when the pot is "crowded" will this happen.



Do not do this because it will cause your plants to become root bound and eventually they will strangle each other under the soil. Not everyone has the x-ray vision MFGCOM does, so we cannot possibly see into the soil like this person can.



> UNBELIEVABLE!! - dOP WW Reproduces ALSO from the soil!!



*Yea, your right. This IS unbelievable. I recommend that the site moderatos do the right thing unless proof can be presented with pictures.* Please delete this thread and all posts within.

or else I will do everything I can to get this garbage at least locked.
I also recommend that MFGCOM be banned from MP, unless proof can be presented.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 19, 2009)

Un-huh.  Another huge, disrespectful, and extremely gang-rape-mob-mysogynistic jerk, EffenGee.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 19, 2009)

Man, you should've seen me back in the Overgrow.com days.They had little or no rules. 

I cannot and will not sit by idly while this crap is being presented as factual information with nothing whatsoever to back up the claims. 

This is NOT network news, this is Marijuana Passion.


...I dunno about _huge_....Perhaps _ehough_ is more suitable...


----------



## 420benny (Mar 19, 2009)

It is time to stop feeding the troll and we all should ignore any and all posts by whitewidow, mgfcom and the perpetrator,*clanchattan*. He/ she admitted to the following:
"C'mon folks, I set up a different account and was just having a little fun.....
   no one can take a joke anymore? Prolly shoulda saved it for April fools day.

 S     H     E     E      S     H !

 I couldnt even find my Borat avatar pic........."
-------------------------------
It was fun for a while, but I for one don't like being played when trying to help someone out. I remember stuff like that, for a long time.:evil::argue:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't believe anyone is taking the original poster seriously here.  Even I know this drama is exactly why it was posted.  And now other folks having words, we're letting the jerkoff win here.  

Its called a troll.

And the troll will stay as long as he's getting the desired response.   

I also recommend this ignorant thread gets deleted, but unfortunately my contacts aren't on right now.  

I think everyones best bet is to refrain from posting anything.  If you're able.  

Its called stepping away.

Besides, we all have better things to do, don't we?



Adios.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 19, 2009)

I think this is enough misinformation for one thread...

It is hereby closed.


----------

